# Can villagers wear dresses?



## superblooper (Jun 17, 2014)

Or is it tops and tanks only?  I'm trying to figure out if my villagers will be able to wear the custom kimonos I designed in Able Sisters =)


----------



## Reindeer (Jun 17, 2014)

They can wear them, but just like tees and shirts they're shortened to tanks.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 17, 2014)

Unfortunately, no. You could alter the kimonos into shirts that they could wear, though.

Oh, I guess they can? I've never had them do it so I guess I'm just unlucky lol.


----------



## Oblivia (Jun 17, 2014)

I had always heard that villagers could only wear shirts/tees/tanks, and that they couldn't wear dresses.  The fact that my villagers would always wear the default shirt patterns from Able Sisters but never turned up in the blue flowery dress seems to confirm this.  There's also the fact that none of the villagers wear a dress as their starting outfit, so I'd say that it's not possible unless someone has proven otherwise.


----------



## nammie (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't think they can wear dresses unfortunately, but I'm not 100% sure...
personally, they've never worn any of the dresses I've sent them though;;


----------



## superblooper (Jun 17, 2014)

Hmm, it's a mystery!  I've been slowly filling up Able Sisters, trying to get rid of all the awful starting designs, but maybe if they can't wear dresses, I'll have to design some cute shirts too.


----------



## Campy (Jun 17, 2014)

Like others have said, I'm pretty sure they turn whatever they wear into sleeveless shirts.

Bob definitely wore a dress in previous games, though.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Jun 17, 2014)

Campy said:


> Like other have said, I'm pretty sure they turn whatever they wear into sleeveless shirts.
> 
> Bob definitely wore a dress in previous games, though.



That's the Blossom Tee, not the Blossom Dress. Same pattern, different garments, unless the Blossom Tee didn't exist in previous games.

I'm pretty sure they can't wear dresses. They never seem to change into the default Able dress pattern even though they will happily change into the rest, and no villagers as far as I know have dresses as their starting clothes.


----------



## Campy (Jun 17, 2014)

SonatinaGena said:


> That's the Blossom Tee, not the Blossom Dress. Same pattern, different garments, unless the Blossom Tee didn't exist in previous games.


Oh, I know! Haha, I just meant it looks like a dress, there's no denying that. It looked like that on all villagers, but since Bob has decided to wear such a girly pattern, it makes it look even more like a dress.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Jun 17, 2014)

Campy said:


> Oh, I know! Haha, I just meant it looks like a dress, there's no denying that. It looked like that on all villagers, but since Bob has decided to wear such a girly pattern, it makes it look even more like a dress.



*facepalm*

Sorry. I completely missed the joke there. Clearly I need more sleep. And the old designs for villagers do make them look like they're all wearing dresses, now that I look at them, haha.


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm pretty sure they can't wear dresses? idk considering they can't wear pants, I don't think they can wear anything that goes below their waist :-/


----------



## LadyVivia (Jun 17, 2014)

Every design I put in the Able Sisters shop, they wear. But they don't wear my dresses. (I want to see Julian in a dress)


----------



## Campy (Jun 17, 2014)

SonatinaGena said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> Sorry. I completely missed the joke there. Clearly I need more sleep. And the old designs for villagers do make them look like they're all wearing dresses, now that I look at them, haha.


It's okay! Reading back my post it's actually not at all clear I'm kidding, haha.

Extra sleep is always good, though. I love sleep.


----------



## MayorSaki (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't think they can. I have few dresses in my Able Sisters and they always wear only the shirts. I wish they would though.. But you can always design your shirts to look like dresses. I've done that few times and it looks really cool c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jun 17, 2014)

I know they don't wear custom dress designs. But I think at one point of my villagers, Katt, wore a dress, but the bottom half was cut off.


----------



## Hypno KK (Jun 19, 2014)

I guess it depends on what you mean by dresses. When villagers wear shirts, sometimes they look different due to their body shape and in some cases they end up looking like tunics or dresses. I don't think you can actually make them buy dresses, though, but you can make a shirt that has the design you want on it and get the villagers you want to buy it if they look like they wear dresses.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 19, 2014)

I wish, they'd look cute


----------



## TrinaAitch (Jul 16, 2016)

I wish they could.  I'd love for Ankha to wear a pharaoh's outfit.  She'd look so good!


----------



## lolita.x (Jul 16, 2016)

hm well, im not 100% but i don't think they can wear dresses, otherwise, you'd probably see the villagers wearing them. unfortunately, i think its only tanks and tees- you never know, though!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 16, 2016)

Nah just tees for whatever reason I noticed that too.


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 16, 2016)

Dang, I wish that villagers could at least alter the dress into a tank. My villagers would look so cute in a Gracie's dress.


----------



## vel (Jul 16, 2016)

nope they can't. sorry mate, you can probably make them matching t-shirts tho


----------

